# Win 7 Desktop constantly crashing - BCCode 9F



## steve.l

After working flawlessly for about 6 weeks, my Windows desktop PC has lately started crashing every 2-3 hours, except when it's being accessed by other computers on my home network, for streaming MP3 audio files.

If anyone can decipher them, I've attached the last 3 "minidump" files. The latest problem description reads as follows:



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	9f
  BCP1:	00000003
  BCP2:	851C3B60
  BCP3:	82977AE0
  BCP4:	85FC59B8
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	768_1

_Any_ thoughts on what may be causing this would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## joeten

Hi this is a driver power_ state_failure what anti virus or firewall do you have this is just a possible


----------



## steve.l

joeten said:


> Hi this is a driver power_ state_failure what anti virus or firewall do you have this is just a possible


Right now, just using Microsoft Security Essentials on this box.


----------



## steve.l

To those who may be able to help, is there any more debugging info I can provide? Thx again!


----------



## usasma

Please provide us with this info to help diagnose your problem: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Meanwhile, here's what I got off the 3 minidumps...

They don't directly blame nVidia video drivers - but they are highly suspect. More on this later.

Two very old drivers that must be updated ASAP:


Code:


SysInfo.sys  Sun Sep 18 17:08:02 2005 - uncertain origin, please submit to http://virusscan.jotti.org for analysis
ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 - please update to the latest Win7 version for your motherboard from the Asus website (either AISuite,PCProbe, or ATK0110 driver)

There's traces of this video driver all over the dump files - so I'd suspect it first: nvlddmkm.sys dated Thu May 14 16:32:27 2009 

Please download and install the latest Win7 32 bit driver for your system from http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us That should fix the BSOD errors

Here's the last memory dump analysis (the other 2 are essentially the same):


Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\03.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?ffffffff`82938ad4?
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82812000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8295a810
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 10:05:42.304 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:52.956
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
0: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8297a71c
THREAD 82945280  Cid 0000.0000  Teb: 00000000 Win32Thread: 00000000 RUNNING on processor 0
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 8293a49c
Owning Process            82945540       Image:         <Unknown>
Attached Process          84843958       Image:         System
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      164931       
Context Switch Count      161650             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address nt!KiIdleLoop (0x8287a000)
Stack Init 82938fd0 Current 82938d1c Base 82939000 Limit 82936000 Call 0
Priority 0 BasePriority 0 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 0 PagePriority 0
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
82938a94 8284e054 0000009f 00000003 851c2b60 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
82938b00 8284d8e8 82938ba0 00000000 82945280 nt!PopCheckIrpWatchdog+0x1f5
82938b38 8287c04d 82953a20 00000000 bea3ca00 nt!PopCheckForIdleness+0x73
82938b7c 8287bff1 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000001 nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x50
82938c68 8287beae 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000000 nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x101
82938cdc 8287a20e 00028444 86274d48 82945280 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x25c
82938d20 8287a038 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xcb
82938d24 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38 (FPO: [0,0,0])

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: 851c2b60, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: 82938ae0, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: 86885cd8, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  86885cd8

DEVICE_OBJECT: 85995920

DRIVER_OBJECT: 859844b8

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a0c7fdb

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

FAULTING_MODULE: 8e01a000 nvlddmkm

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8284e054 to 828eed10

STACK_TEXT:  
82938a94 8284e054 0000009f 00000003 851c2b60 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
82938b00 8284d8e8 82938ba0 00000000 82945280 nt!PopCheckIrpWatchdog+0x1f5
82938b38 8287c04d 82953a20 00000000 bea3ca00 nt!PopCheckForIdleness+0x73
82938b7c 8287bff1 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000001 nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x50
82938c68 8287beae 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000000 nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x101
82938cdc 8287a20e 00028444 86274d48 82945280 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x25c
82938d20 8287a038 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xcb
82938d24 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=8294917c ebx=85ef1902 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=8293bd20 edi=00000000
eip=828eed10 esp=82938a78 ebp=82938a94 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
828eed10 cc              int     3
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
82938a94 8284e054 0000009f 00000003 851c2b60 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
82938b00 8284d8e8 82938ba0 00000000 82945280 nt!PopCheckIrpWatchdog+0x1f5
82938b38 8287c04d 82953a20 00000000 bea3ca00 nt!PopCheckForIdleness+0x73
82938b7c 8287bff1 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000001 nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x50
82938c68 8287beae 8293bd20 82938ca8 00000000 nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0x101
82938cdc 8287a20e 00028444 86274d48 82945280 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x25c
82938d20 8287a038 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xcb
82938d24 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x38 (FPO: [0,0,0])
start    end        module name
80baa000 80bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
82812000 82c22000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
82c22000 82c59000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
82e20000 82e98000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
82e98000 82ea9000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
82ea9000 82eb1000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
82eb1000 82ef3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
82ef3000 82f9e000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
82f9e000 82fe5000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:58 2009 (4A5BC736)
82fe5000 82fee000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
82fee000 82ffe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
88608000 88679000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88679000 88687000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88687000 886cf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
886cf000 886d8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
886d8000 886e0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
886e0000 8870a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
8870a000 88715000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
88715000 88726000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
88726000 88736000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88736000 88781000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
88781000 88788000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88788000 88796000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88796000 887ac000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
887ac000 887b5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
887b5000 887d8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
887d8000 887fd000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
88800000 8880e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8880e000 88821000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
88822000 88856000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88856000 88867000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
88867000 88996000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
88996000 889c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
889c1000 889d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
889d4000 889f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
88a0c000 88a69000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
88a69000 88a77000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88a77000 88a80000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
88a80000 88b37000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
88b37000 88b75000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
88b75000 88b9a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
88b9a000 88bc7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
88bc7000 88bf9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
88c00000 88c08000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
88c08000 88c19000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
88c28000 88d71000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
88d71000 88da2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
88da2000 88de1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
88de1000 88de9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
88de9000 88df9000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
8d800000 8d81f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8d860000 8d87f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
8d87f000 8d8a0680   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 21:04:25 2009 (4A305819)
8d8a1000 8d8a8000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8d8a8000 8d8af000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8d8af000 8d8bb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8d8bb000 8d8dc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8d8dc000 8d8e9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
8d8e9000 8d8f1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8d8f1000 8d8f9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8d8f9000 8d901000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
8d901000 8d90c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8d90c000 8d91a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8d91a000 8d94a000   pfmfs_359 pfmfs_359.sys Wed Oct 14 15:41:40 2009 (4AD62974)
8d94a000 8d961000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8d961000 8d96c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8d96c000 8d9c6000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8d9c6000 8d9f8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
8d9f8000 8d9ff000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8da38000 8da89000   yk62x86  yk62x86.sys  Mon Sep 28 02:33:34 2009 (4AC058BE)
8da89000 8daa8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8daa8000 8daa9420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
8daaa000 8dab7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8dab7000 8dac9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
8dac9000 8dae1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8dae1000 8daec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8daec000 8db0e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8db0e000 8db26000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8db26000 8db3d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
8db3d000 8db54000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8db54000 8db61000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8db61000 8db62380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8db63000 8db97000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
8db97000 8dba5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8dba5000 8dbe9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8dbe9000 8dbfa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8de26000 8de67000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8de67000 8de71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
8de71000 8de7b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
8de7b000 8de87000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
8de87000 8de9f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8de9f000 8dead000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
8dead000 8dece000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8dece000 8dee0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8dee0000 8df97000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8df97000 8dfa4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8dfa4000 8dfef000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8dfef000 8dffe000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8e000000 8e018000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8e01a000 8e97f940   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu May 14 16:32:27 2009 (4A0C7FDB)
8e980000 8e9b9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8e9b9000 8e9d3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
8e9d3000 8e9dd000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8e9dd000 8e9f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
8e9f5000 8e9ff000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8f202000 8f252000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
8f252000 8f281000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
8f281000 8f29a000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
8f29a000 8f2b1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
8f2b1000 8f2b2700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8f2b3000 8f2c1000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:14:44 2009 (4A5BCDF4)
8f2c1000 8f2cc000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:17:06 2009 (4A5BCE82)
8f2cc000 8f2e3000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
8f2e3000 8f2ee000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
8f2ee000 8f301000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8f301000 8f307480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
8f308000 8f314000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
8f314000 8f31e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8f31e000 8f32b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8f32b000 8f335000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:49 2009 (4A5BC72D)
8f335000 8f35a000   dump_nvstor dump_nvstor.sys Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
8f35a000 8f36b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8f36b000 8f376000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8f376000 8f391000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
8f391000 8f3ab000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
8f3ab000 8f3bb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8f3bb000 8f3ce000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8f3ce000 8f3ef000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
94e20000 94e3e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
94f80000 951ca000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
951e0000 951e9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
9521f000 952a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
952a4000 952bd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
952bd000 952cf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
952cf000 952f2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
952f2000 9532d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
9532d000 95348000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
95348000 9534f000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
9534f000 953e6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
953e6000 953f0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
953f0000 953fd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
96615000 96664000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
96664000 966b5000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
966b5000 966d5480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)
966d6000 966dee80   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 21:04:19 2009 (4A305813)
966df000 966e08c0   SysInfo  SysInfo.sys  Sun Sep 18 17:08:02 2005 (432DD732)
9674b000 96754000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
96754000 9675e000   hiber_diskdump hiber_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:49 2009 (4A5BC72D)
9675e000 96783000   hiber_nvstor hiber_nvstor.sys Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
96783000 96794000   hiber_dumpfve hiber_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)

Unloaded modules:
966e1000 9674b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88c19000 88c26000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88a00000 88a0a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d82a000 8d84f000   dump_nvstor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d84f000 8d860000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
88687000 886cf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8d96c000 8d9c6000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
8dab7000 8dac9000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
82fe5000 82fee000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8daa8000 8daa9420   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004 (411C2D04)
9674b000 96754000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:46 2009 (4A5BC946)
887ac000 887b5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
887b5000 887d8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
8d8a8000 8d8af000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8de9f000 8dead000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
82ea9000 82eb1000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
952a4000 952bd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
94e20000 94e3e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8d860000 8d87f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
82ef3000 82f9e000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
889d4000 889f9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
82eb1000 82ef3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88a0c000 88a69000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
8daaa000 8dab7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
8f31e000 8f32b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8de87000 8de9f000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8de7b000 8de87000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
88c08000 88c19000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8f281000 8f29a000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
8f32b000 8f335000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:49 2009 (4A5BC72D)
8f35a000 8f36b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
8f335000 8f35a000   dump_nvstor dump_nvstor.sys Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
8f314000 8f31e000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8dee0000 8df97000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8e980000 8e9b9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
88856000 88867000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
88822000 88856000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88a77000 88a80000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
88bc7000 88bf9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:13:01 2009 (4A5BBF7D)
88d71000 88da2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
82c22000 82c59000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8da89000 8daa8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
8f202000 8f252000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:46 2009 (4A5BC892)
96754000 9675e000   hiber_diskdump hiber_diskdump.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:49 2009 (4A5BC72D)
96783000 96794000   hiber_dumpfve hiber_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
9675e000 96783000   hiber_nvstor hiber_nvstor.sys Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
8f2ee000 8f301000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
8f301000 8f307480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
8f2e3000 8f2ee000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
9521f000 952a4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
88c00000 88c08000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
8e000000 8e018000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8dece000 8dee0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
8db54000 8db61000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
8f308000 8f314000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:09 2009 (4A5BC705)
80baa000 80bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8db63000 8db97000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
889c1000 889d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
88b75000 88b9a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:34:00 2009 (4A5BC468)
8f3ab000 8f3bb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8f376000 8f391000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
82e20000 82e98000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
8f36b000 8f376000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
8df97000 8dfa4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88796000 887ac000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
8d87f000 8d8a0680   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 21:04:25 2009 (4A305819)
966d6000 966dee80   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 21:04:19 2009 (4A305813)
952bd000 952cf000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
952cf000 952f2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:24 2009 (4A5BBFD0)
952f2000 9532d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:34 2009 (4A5BBFDA)
9532d000 95348000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:14:29 2009 (4A5BBFD5)
8d901000 8d90c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
886d8000 886e0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
88996000 889c1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8de71000 8de7b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
88de9000 88df9000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
88a80000 88b37000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8dae1000 8daec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
8daec000 8db0e000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
8dbe9000 8dbfa000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
88800000 8880e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8d9c6000 8d9f8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
88b37000 88b75000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8d90c000 8d91a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8de67000 8de71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82812000 82c22000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:15:19 2009 (4A5BC007)
88867000 88996000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
8d8a1000 8d8a8000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8e01a000 8e97f940   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu May 14 16:32:27 2009 (4A0C7FDB)
887d8000 887fd000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed May 20 02:44:09 2009 (4A13A6B9)
8d800000 8d81f000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
8e9dd000 8e9f5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
88715000 88726000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
95348000 9534f000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
886e0000 8870a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
88781000 88788000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88788000 88796000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88a69000 88a77000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9534f000 953e6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8d91a000 8d94a000   pfmfs_359 pfmfs_359.sys Wed Oct 14 15:41:40 2009 (4AD62974)
8f252000 8f281000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
82e98000 82ea9000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8dac9000 8dae1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
8db0e000 8db26000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
8db26000 8db3d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
8db3d000 8db54000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8de26000 8de67000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
8d8e9000 8d8f1000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8d8f1000 8d8f9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8d8f9000 8d901000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
88b9a000 88bc7000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8f3bb000 8f3ce000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
953e6000 953f0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8e9d3000 8e9dd000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8e9b9000 8e9d3000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
88de1000 88de9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
96664000 966b5000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:10 2009 (4A5BBFFE)
96615000 96664000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:52 2009 (4A5BBFEC)
8f3ce000 8f3ef000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:45 2009 (4A5BBFE5)
82f9e000 82fe5000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:58 2009 (4A5BC736)
8db61000 8db62380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
966df000 966e08c0   SysInfo  SysInfo.sys  Sun Sep 18 17:08:02 2005 (432DD732)
88c28000 88d71000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:13:18 2009 (4A5BBF8E)
953f0000 953fd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8d961000 8d96c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8d94a000 8d961000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
82fee000 82ffe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
951e0000 951e9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8dead000 8dece000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
8db97000 8dba5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8f29a000 8f2b1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:31 2009 (4A5BC883)
8f2b1000 8f2b2700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8dfef000 8dffe000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8dba5000 8dbe9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8e9f5000 8e9ff000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
8dfa4000 8dfef000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8f2c1000 8f2cc000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:17:06 2009 (4A5BCE82)
8f2b3000 8f2c1000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:14:44 2009 (4A5BCDF4)
8f2cc000 8f2e3000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
8870a000 88715000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
8d8af000 8d8bb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8d8bb000 8d8dc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
88726000 88736000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88736000 88781000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
88da2000 88de1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8880e000 88821000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8d8dc000 8d8e9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
88608000 88679000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88679000 88687000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8d9f8000 8d9ff000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
94f80000 951ca000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
886cf000 886d8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
8f391000 8f3ab000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
966b5000 966d5480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)
8da38000 8da89000   yk62x86  yk62x86.sys  Mon Sep 28 02:33:34 2009 (4AC058BE)

Unloaded modules:
966e1000 9674b000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88c19000 88c26000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88a00000 88a0a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d82a000 8d84f000   dump_nvstor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8d84f000 8d860000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000003 851c2b60 82938ae0 86885cd8
Closing open log file C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt


----------



## steve.l

Thanks, John. Really appreciate your help.

jotti.org gave _sysinfo.sys_ a clean bill of health. It gets installed as part of Media Coder, which I believe is a pretty reputable piece of freeware.

There were no Win 7 drivers for my Asus P5NSLI mobo, but I followed your advice in another thread and downloaded the Win 7 "AI Suite" here, and that updated _ASACPI.sys_, though not the repository versions, just the System32 versions, so I hope the change "sticks", if you know what I mean.

Lastly, I downloaded a new nvidia Win 7 driver for my GE Force 7300 GS. With those changes in place, I'll wait a day before running the "System Info & BSOD Mini Kernel Dump File Collection", in case the problem gets solved by the above changes. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jcgriff2

If the BSODs do persisit, run the driver verifier as well --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html


----------



## steve.l

BSOD'd again. Attached are archives containing the Minidump with driver verifier, the Perfmon report and the Sysinfo/Minidump BSOD collection. TIA! Appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## usasma

I'll be curious to see if the ASACPI.sys change "sticks" - I've thought about this, but haven't suggested it to people because I can't be sure of how it'll affect the system. (*NOTE*: It seems that the system has accepted the new copy: ASACPI.sys Wed May 13 07:11:32 2009 )

Sysinfo.sys is likely to be legitimate - but it's also old (2005). And that's before Vista and Win7 were designed, so it's one of the things that could be an issue. Please either update it to a Win7 compatible version - or uninstall it until we're finished troubleshooting.

The Verifier enabled dump file points to your video drivers - again. Please unplug the system from the wall and ground yourself by holding onto the metal of the case while you're poking around inside. Please check inside your case to ensure that the video card has free airflow (and no dust inside the cooler) and that the fan (if so equipped) is running. If all that looks OK, then *CAREFULLY* attempt to touch the cooler of the video card. If it burns you, it's probably too hot.

If that's the case, then try running video intensive operations while pointing a fan at the video card.

Also, please try running a free memory diagnostic: http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html
If you've got the time, please also try a free hard drive diagnostic (this is more for completeness of the diagnostics rather than any specific problem): http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html

Here's a summary of the last 10 memory dump analysis':


Code:


Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Dec  5 16:40:52.834 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:39.362
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec  6 18:12:49.820 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:45:42.472
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Dec  6 15:25:00.045 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:23:02.964
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 13:03:10.257 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:22.925
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 08:28:57.115 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:47:53.767
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 10:05:42.304 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:52.956
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Dec  7 06:57:54.834 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:25:31.362
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000006, 8ef4db9d, 8c5b28c0, 8c5b24a0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : hardware_disk
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Dec  8 09:47:33.210 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:45:22.862
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  IEHost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Dec  9 04:12:48.006 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:23.674
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Dec  9 11:35:47.063 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:37:44.591
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe


----------



## steve.l

Thanks, John! Opened up the case, and the video card is running cool as a cucumber, so to speak. Fan is working and no part of the card was even warm to the touch, no less hot. And when the machine crashes, there's usually nothing on-screen other than the Windows desktop, so no video processing going on.

I also ran the carrona memory and disk diags. Only one pass each, but no errors. That said, I may run the memory test overnight.

I removed sysinfo.sys. I couldn't find a later version. Apparently Mediacoder uses it during setup to determine how many cores are available. I deleted both sysinfo.sys and sysinfo.dll.

I also uninstalled the latest nvidia display driver, and reverted to the May '09 driver that Microsoft installs as part of Windows Update. I figured I would try to go back to "basics" to see if that makes a difference.

*Lastly, I ran Regvac and Registry First Aid and rebooted. Do you recommend routinely running registry cleaners? If so, which one(s) do you use?*

Thanks again to everyone who's helping me solve this!


----------



## joeten

Hi you probaby will not find anyone on the tech team using or advising the use of regcleaners they can cause far more issues than they ever solve,you can search the forum for info on this as many cases are there


----------



## steve.l

Thanks, Joe. I wonder if my issues aren't because I'm using those reg cleaners with Win 7?

Prior to 7, I used them both with XP for several years, with never any problems, so I got into what is probably a bad habit of running them every time I uninstall a program, as an add'l "clean-up" measure.


----------



## steve.l

*More Data*

You may already know this from the minidumps, but it seems the BSOD's are triggered by the computer trying to "sleep". After a couple of more crashes yesterday afternoon, I told the computer to never "sleep", and it hasn't crashed since.


----------



## joeten

Hi 9F error is driver power state failure 
0x0000009F: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
(Click to consult the online Win XP Resource Kit article.)
A driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state. Typically occurs during events that involve power state transitions, such as shutting down, or moving into or out of standby or hibernate mode
maybe a driver not playing nice usasma will advise you better on that but keep away from regcleaners


----------



## usasma

Don't use the registry cleaners - they will cause issues (they hosed my systems a bunch of times before I realized it!).
Although this article was written for XP, it applies to Vista and Win7 also: http://www.windowsbbs.com/showthread.php?t=61015

There's 2 things that cause most of the sleep BSOD's:
- video drivers
- storage drivers

My system will crash every single time that I try to put it to sleep - but it's a know issue with my RAID card (although I may also have issues my ACPI drivers).

Here's a link to more info on the error message: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F
You'll notice that there's a pile of KB articles on Vista and sleep - so that makes me suspicious about the functions.

I'd suggest ensuring that you have Windows 7 Video and Storage drivers installed on your system. I'd also wonder (because of my difficulties) that there might be a chipset component to all this - so please install Windows 7 chipset drivers also.


----------

